# 69cm seat height, 52cm reach: 49 or 52 Tarmac Pro?



## Sacke (May 23, 2007)

69cm seat height, 52cm reach: 49 or 52 Tarmac Pro?

That is the question... 

One of my friends is updating from a Time Vibraser, and is pending between a Cannondale Six and a Specialized Tarmac Pro. 

He usually rides with a 52cm top tube, but due to the angle differences, it is difficult to say wether the 49cm or the 52cm Tarmac would be the right one... 

Anybody here with a 69cm seat height, and approximately 52cm of reach between the tip of the saddle and the handlebars? 

In that case, which frame size did you choose?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sacke said:


> 69cm seat height, 52cm reach: 49 or 52 Tarmac Pro?
> 
> That is the question...
> 
> ...


I don't think measuring from tip of saddle is a good practice, but you asked, so I did it.

I have a saddle height of 68.2cm and bar center reach (measured your way) of 50.5cm with a 100mm -10 degree stem. I ride a 52cm Tarmac.


----------



## Sacke (May 23, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> I don't think measuring from tip of saddle is a good practice, but you asked, so I did it.
> 
> I have a saddle height of 68.2cm and bar center reach (measured your way) of 50.5cm with a 100mm -10 degree stem. I ride a 52cm Tarmac.


Muchos gracias... Do you happen to have a picture of it?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sacke said:


> Muchos gracias... Do you happen to have a picture of it?


I do. Click on user gallery under my avatar and click on the pic entitled IMG_0582B.


----------



## Sacke (May 23, 2007)

Thanks a lot! It is good to see how much the seat post comes out of the frame. 

I think 52cm is the correct size. 

Thank you again!


----------

